# Urgent : Visa or Exit permit for child born overseas



## Aarti G

First of all thanks for such a useful information in this forum.

I read : Bureau of Immigration
Bureau of Immigration

and understand that we will have to get Exit Permission for our Newly Born in India. I have also read few threads/forums but im bit confused in understanding how it will work for our case. 

Husband is Australian Citizen (OCI card holder) and I am Indian Citizen ( with Australian PR visa) Our baby (Australian Passport) is born on 27th Feb 2013 in small city, Amaravti (Maharashtra, India) . We are planning to return back to Australia sometime in May 2013.

There is no Foreigner Regional Registration Offices (FRRO) in my city so I believe we have to contact district Superintendents of Police’s Office who function as Foreigners Registration Officers (FROs).

>> *What is exact process and document required if we have to get it through FRO? What is processing time?*

Please share details.

Thanks,
Aarti G


----------

